# Headset for Cannondale chase!!



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm modernizing my old cannondale chase into a more modern DJ/dual slalom racer. I've already got a slick safety orange powder coat on it and I just bought a new take-off manitou circus fork off ebay for $250. 

Problem is the fork only has 7" of steerer and is tapered. The chase has a 1.5" headtube so my question is what kind of headset can I use to get the absolute minimum stack height? Can I get some kind of bushing/adaptor to make the top a 
1-1/8" integrated?


----------



## stejekyll (Feb 16, 2012)

i'm doing the exact same thing with a chase 1 frame i got, even down to the orange colour lol, i got a fox fork with tapered head tube, i am going to buy two superstar headsets, a taper one and a 1.5 reducer one, take the bottom cup from the taper set, and the top cup from the 1.5 reducer, then sell whats left over on ebay as a taper headset that you can fit 1 1/8th forks to a taper frame,


----------



## stejekyll (Feb 16, 2012)

superstar actually make a headset specifically for the job actually, it comes as a 1.5 lower cup.and 1.5 to 1 1/8th reducer top cup and it comes with two crown races, one for the taper steerer and another for a straight 1 1/8th and it comes in black red or gold, only trouble is that its external so you have cups top and bottom which will increase your stack height


----------

